# graphics



## cobcon (Aug 31, 2010)

where can i get graphics for swift kon tiki 1988


----------



## Mouse44 (Aug 23, 2010)

*Graphics*

Hi

My boat needed the graphics replacing i took photos and measurements and the to a shop were they make graphics for commercial vehicles and he made up two sets for me,quite expensive but a blinding job.

hope this helps


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Hi Cobcon,
I posted a similar thread yesterday for our Rapido's graphics and the best [ and cheapest ] advice I recieved was to contact a local graphic's designer.Hope this helps!
Dave


----------



## squarebanana (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello I used a company that advertises regularly on ebay, i needed some replacement graphics that had been removed after my Motorhome had got damaged in an accident, i sent him photos of the other side and pictures with measurements, the graphics came back and fitted perfectly, i couldn't believe it, that someone could do this from a photograph. i think his ebay shop is called motorhomegraphics

Al


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Mate of mine also got some graphics off ebay for his bike, the Honda dealer wanted "telephone numbers" he got them via eBay at £25, maybe the same outfit that Al suggests


----------

